# How much duckweed is too much?



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just set up some duckweed today in my 3 gallon and I'm wondering if there is such a thing as too much duckweed coverage. I left a good 40% of the water surface uncovered but my concern is, is too much duckweed cover harmful for my betta? I know they come up to breathe air, so doesn't the duckweed limit the places they can come up?

I may just be overprotective, but I'd like to make sure.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It should be just fine, and should never cause breathing problems, they should be able to move it... The only thing is that it can block light for the other plants when it gets too dense.


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay thank you! I needed to verify lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well many of my tanks have their surface completely covered in duckweed and none of my fish have any issues with getting through it to breathe. 

Duckweed will spread like the plague if you have conditions to its liking. Like Matt has said, the only thing you do need to watch is that it will block a lot of light, so any plants that like a lot of light growing underneath it may start to suffer.


----------

